
Owning a Chromebook - abiosoft
https://medium.com/@abiosoft/owning-a-chromebook-6a364c87d830
======
iwre0
galliumos.org better than crouton IMO by the way, tired to avoid space bar to
destroy developer mode and linux os, I stay with Chrome OS with lot of SSH to
develop in servers, not in local.

